# Sump Pump Hole Wet but no Sump Pump



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

90% of basement water problems can be fixed by having working gutters/downspouts that get water at least 6' away from the foundation, and grading that does the same thing. Since you never had a pump, those things must be working, until now. Make sure gutters/downspots are clean and free flowing. If they backed up, either they are clogged or you need bigger downspouts. If that is done, you may not need a pump, but installing one, just to help luck, can't hurt.


----------



## pkovo (Mar 9, 2008)

If It were me, I would definitely put a pump in, and hope I never need it. The pit doesn't help you if there's no pump in there, even if it's rare, or only under emergency circumstances that you get any water in it. Personally I would get a good cast iron pump from a plumbing supply store, not a home depot special. It's nice to know your basement won't turn into a swimming pool in an emergency from a storm, pipe bursting, etc etc...

I agree with Just Bill, that gutter/drainage issues are the most common problem. Chances are your gutters/downspouts are probably sized to handle even the worst rains if they are clear. Make sure the downspouts are piped a good distance from the house, and the grading is good.


----------



## CyFree (Jul 22, 2008)

It is true that most basement leaks occur due to bad drainage of the run off water but, if you have a basement, you need a sump pump. Period. 

You can't trust your gutters, downspouts, french drain to keep your basement from flooding. These things clog and collapse. 

You can't trust mother nature, either. And what about floods caused by plumbing leaks, backed up drains, leaky water heater tanks, etc..

According to floodsmart.gov about 20% of all flood insurance claims, come from areas of low-to-moderate flood risk. And even if you have flood insurance, there are many coverage limitations when it comes to basements. 

A single inch of water, even in an unfinished basement, can cause thousands of dollars in damages. 

So by all means, make sure you have proper drainage but install a sump pump as well. Preferably one with a battery-operated backup pump.


----------

